# Simcoe's first groom!



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

I had it done at home as she was only with a lot of other dogs for the first time at puppy class yesterday and was a wee bit stressed but happy from that experience and didn't want to stretch it. Photos taken before, during and after. You can see how bad her leg was!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Simcoe's first groom turned out wonderfully. She's a very pretty girl! :cheer2:
-Jeanne-


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Why thank you! Her hind legs are a little worse for wear because she had several mats that had to be cut out, but overall I think it was a wonderful job. She seems happier that there's nothing pulling at her skin, either :whoo:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, she looks so beautiful now!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Awww...she look so cute and soft!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

such a total doll!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful cut!


----------

